# Fished dumping grounds 5.3.05



## Top Shelf (Oct 8, 2007)

5.03.15
Ran out of Destin Sunday morning. Ran to the middle of the dumping grounds and found the blue green to blue water push. Lots of grass, lots of flyers, lots of birds but not fish. Caught one mahI. The rip was pretty scattered but had some decent patches. The wind had picked up by the time we got there and was making it difficult to push together. Saw some tunas on the way out but could not get close to them. Water got worse more east we went. We trolled through the canyon and to the spur. There was another scattered grass rip trying to push together near the spur.. Just figured I would share what we saw


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

we were near p-town and saw the same thing. lots of grass but very scattered and hard to work through. green then blue/green then blue past p-town but nada. no lines at all to be found. maybe next week.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Good to see you posting again : Hope to see you out there .


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks for the report! Sounds like a good day with nothing going wrong!


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks for the report TS!


----------

